# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Türkçesi Varken

## veli

absürt >> saçma
adapte olmak >> uyum sağlamak
add-drop >> ekle-bırak
adisyon >> hesap fişi
advisor >> danışman
ajitasyon >> kışkırtma
aktif >> etkin
aktivite, faaliyet >> etkinlik
akustik >> yankı bilimi
ambiyans >>hava, ortam 
analiz >> çözümleme
angaje olmak >> bağlanmak, üstlenmek.
anons etmek >> duyurmak
antipatik >> sevimsiz, itici
approve >> onay
asistan >> yardımcı
bodyguard >> koruma
bye bye >> hoşça kal
caterıng >> yemek hizmeti
center >> merkez
chapter >> bölüm
cv >> özgeçmiş
çip >> yonga
copy-paste >> kopyala-yapıştır
data >> veri
database >> veritabanı
deklare etmek >> bildirmek
demagoji >> lafazanlık,laf ebeliği
demonstrasyon >> gösteri
departman >> bölüm
deplasman >> yabancı saha
dinamik >> devingen
direkt >> doğrudan
distribütör >> dağıtımcı
dizayn >> tasarım 
doküman >> belge
download etmek >> indirmek
dublaj >> seslendirme
dubleks >> iki katlı
driver >> sürücü
eksper >> uzman
ekstra >> fazladan
ekstre >> hesap özeti
elastik >> esnek
elimine etmek >> elemek
e-mail >> e-posta, e-ileti
emergency >> acil
empoze etmek >> dayatmak
entegre olmak >>bütünleşmek
essay >> deneme
etik >> ahlak
feedback >> geribildirim
finish >> bitiş, varış
fizibilite >> uygulanırlık
fonksiyonel >> işlevsel
full >> tam, dolu
full-tıme >> tam gün
global >> küresel
globalleşme >> küreselleşme
gramer >> dil bilgisi
illegal >> yasadışı
imitasyon >> taklit
izolasyon >> yalıtım
jenerasyon >> nesil, kuşak
kalifiye >> nitelikli
komik >> gülünç
komisyon >> yarkurul 
kompleks >> karmaşık
komünikasyon >> iletişim
kongre >> kurultay
konsensus >> uzlaşma 
konsept >> kavram, içerik
koordinasyon >> eşgüdüm
kriter >> ölçüt
laptop >> dizüstü bilgisayar
legal,kanuni >> yasal
link >> bağlantı
lokal >> yerel
mantalite, zihniyet >> anlayış
marjinal >> aykırı, sıra dışı
medico >> sağlık merkezi
memory stick >> bellek çubuğu
mesaj >> ileti
midterm >> ara sınav
monoton >> tekdüze
nick name >> takma ad
objektif >> nesnel
okeylemek >> onaylamak
onlıne >> çevrimiçi
optimist >> iyimser
orjinal >> özgün
paradoks >> çelişki 
parametre >> değişken
partner >> eş
part-time >> yarı zamanlı
perspektif >> bakış açısı
pesimist >> karamsar
pragmatik >> yararcı
prestij, itibar >> saygınlık
prezentasyon >> sunum
prınt out >> çıktı
prınter >> yazıcı
proficiency >> yeterlilik
provokasyon >> kışkırtma
rasyonel >> akılcı
referans >> kaynak, öneren
revize etmek >> gözden geçirmek
save etmek >> kaydetmek
scanner >> tarayıcı
seans >> oturum
section >> grup
security >> güvenlik
sembolik >> simgesel
sempatik >> sevimli, canayakın
sinerji >> dayanışma
slayt >> yansı
software >> yazılım
spesifik >> özgül, belirli
sponsor >> destekçi
spontane >> kendiliğinden
star >> yıldız
start almak >> başlamak
syllabus >> izlence
tımıng (tayming) >> zamanlama
transfer >> aktarım
trend >> eğilim
versiyon >> sürüm, uyarlama
vizyona girmek >> gösterime girmek
workshop >> çalıştay

----------

